# Is this a sub standard valve job?.. and need some advise.



## tpiro (Sep 10, 2017)

Had a valve job done a while back and I checked with straight edge and had a couple of .005 gaps here and there. They have to go back to the machine shop.. or should I ? Please read on.....So, as I was taking out valves and looking at the seat from a previous valve job done.. I was concerned. I’m not sure if that was a good job done or not. Doesn’t look like they were lapped properly. I tried spinning the valve stem a little w/out the spring with a little pressure on the valve seat and there was a lot of resistance. As I took them apart I noticed the grinding not so good. Please see pics and your suggestions are welcome. Zooming in you can see the pitting and carbon and some of the valve seats not complete. Suggestions are welcome. I did order from Summit a set of Milodon SS valves to start of with.
Thanks, Tony


----------

